# Other Pets > Horses >  This is what I do on the weekends.

## blackcrystal22

I take pictures of my best friend's dressage skills.  :Smile: 
I took all the pictures, I'm not in them. 
Edit: Sec, pictures aren't working.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

I hope they work later  :Aww:  Doesn't dressage have to do with horses?

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## Jerhart

> I hope they work later  Doesn't dressage have to do with horses?


Posted under the "Horses" subforum...I am going to guess...Yes.  :Wink:

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

> Posted under the "Horses" subforum...I am going to guess...Yes.


Ha ha, I guessed that, but what exactly _is_ dressage?

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I hope they work later  Doesn't dressage have to do with horses?





> Posted under the "Horses" subforum...I am going to guess...Yes.





> Ha ha, I guessed that, but what exactly _is_ dressage?


You are correct, sirs.
Dressage is English seat riding, and is some of the most difficult of all the horse back riding styles. 
Sec, here are the working pictures this time.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Great pictures! That horse is gorgeous!

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Great pictures! That horse is gorgeous!


Thank you!
Which one? The one with the grandma hat is Cantino and the one without it is Alex.  :Smile: 
Both very nice warmbloods.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Thank you!
> Which one? The one with the grandma hat is Cantino and the one without it is Alex. 
> Both very nice warmbloods.


Gosh, I didn't even notice it was two different horses till you pointed it out  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  No wonder I couldn't figure out why some of the pictures the horse looks so collected and others it didn't  :ROFL: 

I love Alex  :Razz:  Just the way he/she carries him/herself is gorgeous! Alex looks so regal in all of those pictures!

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Gosh, I didn't even notice it was two different horses till you pointed it out  No wonder I couldn't figure out why some of the pictures the horse looks so collected and others it didn't 
> 
> I love Alex  Just the way he/she carries him/herself is gorgeous! Alex looks so regal in all of those pictures!


Ah yes, Alex has a beautiful stature. He's very exaggerated when he moves too which makes it more noticeable to an untrained eye. Cantino is a higher level, but he was sticking his tongue in between the double bridle so his mouth is all weird in his pictures, and he had already worked that day and was being very lazy. Lol.

----------


## llovelace

Very nice, thanks for sharing

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Ah yes, Alex has a beautiful stature. He's very exaggerated when he moves too which makes it more noticeable to an untrained eye. Cantino is a higher level, but he was sticking his tongue in between the double bridle so his mouth is all weird in his pictures, and he had already worked that day and was being very lazy. Lol.


I see. I've never even seen a dressage show  :Tears:  It's purely western around these parts. I've seen plenty of reining and western pleasure competitions, but never anything english. Is it good that he's exaggerated or not (in shows). 

I hear you on the laziness  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  We have one mare that conveniently "forgets" everything she was taught from time to time. She's a real pain.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I see. I've never even seen a dressage show  It's purely western around these parts. I've seen plenty of reining and western pleasure competitions, but never anything english. Is it good that he's exaggerated or not (in shows). 
> 
> I hear you on the laziness  We have one mare that conveniently "forgets" everything she was taught from time to time. She's a real pain.


Haha, yeah some horses can definitely be like that!

It's exaggerated to an untrained eye, so it's actually noticeable to people who don't know dressage very well.  If the moves are more noticeable, then they are better preformed which is good for the shows.

----------


## EricKSlade

I'm very much enjoy watch your excellent photos with your Horses. I also pass my holiday with my horses, riding one , feeding them and basically playing with them. I've have website about somehow i always busy with this. So, I wouldn't play or feed them always. They love me very much. But i love and proud both of my horses and website Singapore Web Design Company  of development and web designing.

----------


## apple2

Great pics, but half of the photos aren't working again!

----------


## EvergladesExotics

that's because this thread is over a year old and was re opened by spam  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## satomi325

Nice!
I really like the second picture. The horse has some great lines!
And I'm a fan of the hat!!

----------

